# What's on your wish list?



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

What classical music recording(s) do you want to get? (Note: This can also be viewed as a recommendation thread.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This James Levine / CSO The Planets is in my Amazon cart and has been on my want list for some time, it being just about the most stunning version I can imagine. The trouble is I already have two other versions and it's hard to justify.










I'd also like the 1960s von Karajan Beethoven symphony cycle because I've heard so many raves about it, but I'm having trouble figuring out which are the recordings in his seemingly ten thousand available discs and box sets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Weston said:


> This James Levine / CSO The Planets is in my Amazon cart and has been on my want list for some time, it being just about the most stunning version I can imagine. The trouble is I already have two other versions and it's hard to justify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Decca Karajan, the DG Karajan, and the DG Levine/CSO Planets.

The DG Karajan has the most smoothly-blended and mysterious-sounding "Neptune the Mystic" I've ever heard-- and the choral singing is truly ethereal.

The Levine has the most heroic, powerfully played, and aggressive "Mars Bringer of War" I've ever heard; and his "Saturn the Bringer of Old Age" has these earthquake-inducing Chicago horns that give me chills.

The sixties Decca is a good, solid 'work horse'-- but when it comes to cinematic drama writ_ large_-- its the Levine/CSO all the way for me (with the exception of the _Neptune_ cut, which Karajan owns on the DG recording).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I buy them as quickly as I can add them :tiphat: so my wish list is empty.


----------



## Peter Gibaloff (Jan 10, 2015)

To play like this )


----------

